# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Thailändische Zahlen mit der Hand

## schiene



----------


## isaanfan

Weniger ABC, dafür die thail. Zahlen.
Trotzdem interessant, das mal zu sehen. Wird das auch irgendwo angewendet?

isaanfan

----------


## Enrico

Hab mal den Tittel korrigiert. 

Das mit den Händen hab ich schon mal irgendwo gesehen. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, Vorschule in Thailand. Dort hing ein Plakat mit den Bildern.

----------


## isaanfan

> Hab mal den Tittel korrigiert.


Schön! Damit bekommt mein Beitrag wenigstens Sinn. ::

----------


## schiene

> Schön! Damit bekommt mein Beitrag wenigstens Sinn.


Danke für deine Aufklärung das es sich bei den Handzeichen nicht um Buchstaben wie vorab von mir geschrieben sondern um Zahlen handelt

----------

